# best Academies for MCAT in Lahore?



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

please tell me few best academy for MCAT prep. in Lahore Pakistan 
please help me what should i do ? which academy should i choose?
and please also help me how to prepare best for that ?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm, if u r asking specifically for Lahore. KIPS is the best!
Its previous history is really good.
Other than that Zawiya Academy, Global Educational Academy
are the one which might suit u! 
:happy:


By the way Fareeha, are u applying this year for 
Medical colleges?? Which one will u try for?? Are u applying to
Private colleges as well??
​


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm can u guide me these last two where they are please? 
KIPS i came to know is not that good what about star?
yes i am applying this year i have to gives now just biology practical which is next wednesday 
i am aplying to KE, FJMC, Fatima memorial, Allama iqbal, SIMS, CMH, LMDC etc


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Zawiya Academy is in Satellite Town, Scheme III, and may be in
Islamabad too.
In Rawalpindi its beside Dubai Plaza, opposite 6th Road.
Global Academy is also in S.Town. Its on main 6th Road.
Anyway i don't think academies do justice to preperation. U shud study at home, its more effective. Memorize everything. I gave the government test, its easier than u think but only if u know the basic facts and the most uncommon thingys of the book cuz they try to confuse u with jumbling up the words. 
BTW u r not giving any Private?? Shifa??
How many marks did u attain in First year and wat r u expecting in second year?
Cuz i had 887 and was unable to get in Government Colleges, trying for Private this year. 
Do keep a backup!


If u have more problems or questions about the test ask me. I won't be 
able to get online too soon but I will try my best and answer as soon as
possible!​


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

thanx alot i got 78 percent in first yr, now am expecting above 880, i know its v tough in ke am also applying to cmh etc, but in lahore only

i have got admited in star my clases wd start frm 14 this month, btwn its for 40 days, then i would have one month atleast to prepare my self


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Academies are worthless if u don't struggle urself, anyway Best of Luck!
When is the result expected?? The last time Punjab Entry test was on 28th october, as i remember. Theres plenty of time...!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

result is on 15th of augst yes i know it was in oct well this yr lets see,


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Well it won't be any earlier than that. Foundation University Medical College is taking the test in the end of September. Punjab test will definitely will be in October.
Anyway, you not applying for any College in Islamabad or Rawalpindi??


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

no my parents arent allowing me to do that, if i were permited i am sure any where i can get be admited


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hi... im going to KIPS frm 12 t0 5 in da afternoon.. and its okay not too bad.. just the teachers go really fast but the tests and tips they give are helpful..


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ya same is true wd me but i dont have any prob as ive done fsc, i think u havent? as u r frm saudia


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

no i havent done FSC and im totally freakin out cuz the FSC books are so long how m i spose to finiish all 8 before the test :s i went to an American High school in saudi arabia... so you go to KIPS? which one?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys is that necessary to go to academies to prepare for entry tests......cant we do, without it....actually i m preparing from MCAT....as it has loads of stuffs that i haven't done in A Levels......cant we get FSC notes from sum websites....as i dun have enough time to prepare for entry test....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

well i dont go to kips go to star academy n its not at all useful to learn everything its easy if u would get proper guidance i can halp u guys as much i can if u want me to


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

my best advice would be to get in contact with first year medical students in medical school. like if u r in lahore go to AIMC of KE and see if u can get help from any of the students since they took the entry test last year and appeared on the top, they would know how to study and ace the exam.

Coming from a medical student first year, i get a lot of guidance from 2nd and 3rd year students and they really simplify the coarse since they know what appear on the test and what does not, but having said that you still have to give ur own effort and give everything a reading bec u never know what can appear on the entry test.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

but would they be so helpful?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Fareeha said:


> but would they be so helpful?


you won't know til you try!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm ok i wd try


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hi fareeha.. 

hows the preparation going? now that the test date is here i am so worried.. can u please give me some tips on how to prepare??


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

just learn the formulas and definition from chem n phy dnt go with derivations its wastage of time, more over in biology learn all the definition dnt leave chap 9 10 11 17 n the last chapters, they r imp n in chem u need to do all the industrial ones n yaaa do learn the ores formulas frm the inorganic part


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmmm, i gave the test last year. As Fareeha said just learn the formulas, no derivation is required. Do every numerical given in the text (only the examples) use the calculator if u have to, but do them all. In chemistry ores are very important. Last year 2 came, emerald came last year and i was completely at a loss to guess which one is it. Numericals are very easy, if u knot the formula. Last year there were more numericals frm second book, particullarly frm first five chaps.
Biology is easier compared to the other two. The key to success is to learn each and every chapter. NO priority can be given to any single chapter. There is a question frm each chap so dat if u left one on choice u will regret it. For english, get the FS.c test books. Last year all the meanings came frm the dictionary given at the end of each chapter.
Also the questions are mainly general, but written in such a form that students get confused. Thats why read the question twice before answering.
Anything else u want to know just ask, i'll be happy to help!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i have dun A Levels ...will studying these books be enough for the entry test.......i have the MCAT but the questions in it is beyond my imagination i have never studied tht chapters in my course excluding sum.....However english is more familiar to me...by hearing abt the entry test on 14th i thought it will be held on sep 25 as told in LMDC website but now i m in complete fear about how to go abt these things......HELP wanted desperately !!!!!!!!


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Forget everything about A Levels if u want a seat in Government Medical Colleges. Not a single question will cme from other books. Just get the FS.c books and start revising!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

Wht r the names of these books.....can u give me sum information abt it


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

U havn't read the the other forums?? Anyway the names are simple:

BIOLOGY XI
BIOLOGY XII
CHEMISTRY XI
CHEMISTRY XII
PHYSICS XI
PHYSICS XII

Go to any bookshop (in Pakistan) and say u want FS.c books only chemistry biology and physic.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

thanx....isnt MCAT enough.....though it is made for the entry test in pakistan


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Well there might be smething missing in the MCAT, they usually try to get everything in the same book. Anyway, don't memorize the books mentioned above but do read them atleast three times to get familiar with the terms and formulas. Not all formulas are mentioned in the MCAT


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

thanx again


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

No problem man!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm xero revising is enough for fsc students but not 4 alevels there are many points which are opposite to those of a levels n its better 4 eng to buy a guide rather than books, best one are Simple english for part 1 n 2 or trend series, sunshine is also good


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

He want to get admission in government, and for dat only FS.c counts. I gave the test last year. And now they have changed the english portion to contain questions only from part I and II books. Chk the sample paper of UHS, u will notice it!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

oh ya i know tht i just said for the vacbulory often the words are not given in summary but in guides they have full vacubalory list


----------



## Anbul (Mar 31, 2012)

#happy now Mcat test is here i also do search for a best academy of lahore will anyone plz be guide me?


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Last year uhs conducted test on 13th sep,not on 25th october.


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hmmm cud u tell me wer is Star located ?
And also wen is the entrance test september?


----------

